# Can anyone actually solve the 3x3x3 bld using a freestyle method???



## swanny (Nov 22, 2010)

can anyone actually solve the cube blindfolded using a freestyle method?? 

(using the fridrich method)???


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes. It's called SpeedBLD.

Also, Freestyle is *not* using Fridrich.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes. (not me)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think I understand your question as you maybe intend it. The answer to both questions you wrote is a resounding and clear _yes_. Are you looking for people to elaborate on how this is done?

Unless this thread garners some interesting discussion relatively quickly I am going to merge this into the one answer question thread.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Unless this thread garners some interesting discussion relatively quickly I am going to merge this into the one answer question thread.


 
Why does the TSA want to take pictures of my innards? Why do they want to touch my junk without taking me out to dinner first?

On topic: I'm pretty sure the OP is asking about speedblind and the method behind it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, yes, since 2007.


----------

